# What music is everyone into?



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry if its been asked before...

Im into Freeform hardcore, hard dance and techno...

Whats everyone else into?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

theheft said:


> Sorry if its been asked before...
> 
> Im into Freeform hardcore, hard dance and techno...
> 
> Whats everyone else into?


I don't really listen to music. I find white noise soothing as hell though.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Depends on how I'm feeling, I'm not into dance music but apart from that will listen to anything aslong as I like the song or whatever, but heavy metal / rock mostly.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to dj Minimal Techno and Electro, slowly been going off it as i kick some bad habits. Love my bands wether its Indie or some Metal for training.

The Enemy are at the top of my list right now.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Indie, Rock, Punk, Industrial, Jazz, Country, Folk, Americana, J-Noise, J-Punk, Hardcore, proper Emo (not that My Chemical Romance bollocks! I'm talking Quicksand et al), some Hip Hop/Rap and some other bits and pieces.

Hate dance and pop music!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I listen to loads of different things these days mainly hiphop and metal though truth be told. Used to play on the happy hardcore and techno circuit years ago before going back into DJing hiphop, kind of given it all up now, my ridiculous record collection still dominates the spare room along with my now very dusty decks!


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

same as some of the others, depends how im feeling, if im goin on a night out, i want some dirty electro and funky house music, if im chillin out or driving i like abit of 2pac, if im gearing up for training or a fight i like alot of old trance music from the 90's, sandstorm ect..


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

freeform hippie hardcore jazz fusion ....

what the hell is everyone going on about some of them things sound like yoga moves...damn I'm getting old....I don't listen to Jimi I hear him:yes:, all depends on my mood I have a very wide range of tastes as have been playing guitar for 20 odd years and wanted to become a guitar tutor at one point - which really does not mix with hitting things as my speed has slowed - right now learning some yngwie malsteen (neo classic 80s rock) yep now I sound weird.:laugh:


----------



## scott23 (Jun 23, 2009)

I do love music. As a matter of fact I play in a band few years back. Reggae, ska, alternative, hardcore and house music.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

Si-K, theres nowt wrong with learning to unleash the fury!

i love my metal i do, heavy, black, death, nu, all of it. Im also partial to house, trance and dubstep. wierd combination, but i get punched a lot and i guess it shows


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wide varied taste depending on what mood i'm in, like i would listen to say Metallica or some Wutang Clan just not at this time of the morning.

Generally i'm a fan of Manchester bands such as Stone Roses, The Smiths and Oasis, supporting my local acts.

As for Dance music - i like mainly alot of the older stuff, like 80's/early 90's house, those songs you could dance too but had great soulful vocals... I can appreciate the production values of hardcore/techno/d&b etc and will throw the odd track on here and there depending on what i'm doing


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.pfradio.com/category/podcasts/ its free!!!!


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

Hardcore Punk mostly, Black Flag FTW!!!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

AJ - LMFAO :laugh:


----------



## matty0603 (Feb 2, 2009)

Gotta be hardcore techno ( dj producer/scorpio etc ) most people probly avnt heard of it lol

and rap aswell


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Two spoons clickity clack clacking together on a thigh....with reverb.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Two spoons clickity clack clacking together on a thigh....with reverb.


Never got into that stuff myself.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 2, 2009)

Slipknot,Nofx but not just that all kinda good music


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

In the car and on the mp3 general listening, metal (old/new/heavy/not so heavy!), reggae, beatles, doors, chillies,if Im training weights or cardio though drum and bass definately gets me going better, muay thai has gotta be done to thai music Im afraid! one gym I train at trains to hardcore/scouse house an it does my nut in lol


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

I've just seen Quicksand & Black Flag mentioned in the same thread...

Schreifels, Ginn & Rollins; massive idols for hXc!!!


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

drum n bass, hip hop (uk & us), Dirty electro house, old skool, ragga, reggae, metal, rock,

bit of everything really but mainly the above


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

matty0603 said:


> Gotta be hardcore techno ( dj producer/scorpio etc ) most people probly avnt heard of it lol
> 
> and rap aswell


Oh Yes!

Music that could cause a pregnant woman to have a miscarriage!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Bassline, 4x4


----------

